# my new girls(pics)



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

these are my new girlies skittles(black hooded) and rain(??patchy grey?? hooded) i got them from my uncle who breeds them as feeders for his many reptiles; on monday from all the way across the country(talk about a long scary journy for little rattys)they have a large cage that could easily fit 4-5 more rattys(but sadly im not allowed) they where born on july 8 and are still a bit skittish but im slowly gaining theyre trust! skittles is the alpha of the two sisters and the most energetic but is still kinda scared of me. rain is laid back and sweet and likes to lick my fingers and neck, she almost fully trust me but still freezez if i move quickly or accidentaly make a loud noise. im still a bit new to owning rattys so any tips or advice would be welcome


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

oh and yea my camera REALY sucks


----------



## HellBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

my rats are a hooded rat and she is called Pitch and a white rat witch is called 
Mitch and they are both fat and greedy because they eat treats and loads of 
meats but i don't give them loads.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Oooh they are lovely


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute little ratties


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Cuties.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

sittles and rain thanks you all for the compliments. does anyone know what rain's color would be called? it's kinda hard to tell by the pic but she has a large lighter gray patch on the top of her head to just below her eyes and various other small patches of lighter and darker areas on her hood.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

im NO expert, but I wonder if she could possibly be a blue hoodie? I cant tell from the pics, but I have 3 blue hoodie girls and how you describe rain sounds just like them.

Im so glad your sweeties didnt end up as food <shudder>

Love them lots and have fun!!!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, they're so adorable! <3


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i just noticed this morning that some of the hairs on rains hood and patch are tipped with a redish color. most of the color on her hood excluding some of the lighter or darker patches seems to be turning into a pinkey grey color. i guess i hadent noticed till now because she is always on the move :wink:


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i did some research and i found out that skittles is a black and white missmarked bareback and rain is a dove(or cinnamin dove because of the red tips) missmarked bareback


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool Trika....Are you enjoying your ratties??? I cant wait 'til I get mine. Dying to get them but have to wait :lol:


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

yepp theyre loads of fun but still verry shy


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

HellBoy said:


> my rats are a hooded rat and she is called Pitch and a white rat witch is called
> Mitch and they are both fat and greedy because they eat treats and loads of
> meats but i don't give them loads.


what?!?!?! im confuzzled


----------

